
YouTube looks to demonetization as punishment for creators, but it doesn’t work - gilad
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/25/18744246/youtube-demonetization-steven-crowder-patreon-advertising-merch
======
oceliker
I'm a little concerned by the tone of this article. It keeps talking about
"punishment" by a massive corporation, which gives me dystopian chills.

I agree with the argument that Youtube does not want to monetize his content
(which I've admittedly never seen). But their power should not extend beyond
their website.

The author sounds upset that they can't destroy this person's own business
outside of Youtube. The most that Youtube can do should be demonetizing or
banning in extreme cases. Google (or any other entity) should not be the
police of the entire internet.

~~~
LocalH
That seems to be the coming status quo, if things don't change. When society
feels the need to "punish" someone, they will end up trying to deplatform them
and remove their ability to speak to an audience.

Mark my words - within the next ten years (if not sooner), there will be a
large-scale push for sharing of ban lists - get banned from YouTube for
certain things, and you also get banned from Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, all
major social media. It's all about _control_. That's what the entirety of
civilized human existence has been about, _control_.

~~~
provolone
I agree with your observation, but I digress on the historical narrative.

The Roman citizenry willingly gave up their empire to 'barbarian hordes'. The
following periods of relative decentralization (middle ages) gave way to
greater advancement.

The open west gave way to the gilded age. Likewise, many a webmaster has
lamented the era of walled gardens in the same vein as the obsolete cowboy:
"Don't fence me in"

Centralized control is a recurring theme, but decentralization is the opposing
position of the pendulum. Just as relevant, but not widely celebrated by
institutional gatekeepers.

I suggest that the decentralized phase is where value and innovation is
created.

------
rolph
this is the thing about youtube videos, I Hate ADS! so when i see a choice
between video with ads or a video that has no ads, im goings for no ads
flavour. if i want to see a chemistry video for example, there are many
different channels covering the same topic.

I will go for the ad free one every time.

sooo, when you tube demonetizes a video, that makes me more likely to view it,
full length, multiple times, if its a good subject. Im wondering how many
others might be in the same boat, and im wondering if YT actually ends up
increasing number of views when they demonetize a video

